
Being really rich doesn’t make you clever – as Elon Musk has so adeptly shown - sschueller
https://www.independent.co.uk/voices/elon-musk-tesla-spacex-420-a8483291.html
======
petra
Eh. What a bunch of bullshit.

It's easy to criticize. And some things that Musk does are worthy of
criticism. But in general ? He's smart. And he try to do good stuff. And he's
very successful at that.

~~~
sschueller
Elon may mean well but he ain't smart. All the things he has done are the work
of many actual smart people.

